# My baby shower!!!



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

My cousins put on an awesome baby shower for me!! I got so much great stuff!! I got a big box of 200 diapers, another small pack of diapers, wipes, pacifiers, a swing that plugs in to the wall, a car seat, a stroller, a mobile, a baby monitor that can plug in or have batteries, it also has a night light and a temp gauge, a baby bath tub that is a whale, a diaper genie II, clothes, blankets, bibs, lotions, powder, ointments... and Andrew got his own "man diaper bag" hehe I have to get the pictures developed and then some are being emailed to me. But here are some "stock" pics of the car seat









I couldn't find a pic of the stroller but it is black and grey with red trim. I will post the pics as soon as I get them developed!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome glad you had a great baby shower. Dont ya just love all the free stuff lmao. Ooooooo almost there are you ready? Hope all's well and your feelin ok.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh yay, baby shower!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hope it was the best


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I can't wait for my baby shower lol.
I think that's what I'm most excited for.
I mean besides the child itself.
lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes... all the free stuff is a life saver!!! haha


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll free stuff is awesome ......
I hope you had a super fantastic time !!!
Can't wait to see the pics ...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Awesome! You can never have enough diapers lol.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I priced diaper at Costco, get your diaper there they are cheap and come in boxes of 200or more! lol

I'm happy your shower went well! I can hardly wait for mine! I love gifts


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I priced diaper at Costco, get your diaper there they are cheap and come in boxes of 200or more! lol
> 
> I'm happy your shower went well! I can hardly wait for mine! I love gifts


Yeah we have Sams Club here... we will be going there when we need diapers for sure! I have just been sitting here all night going through all my stuff over and over again.... and I was packing my diaper bag... It's less than 2 months away now!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh those are exiting times. Ahh the packing of the bag... There is something about that bag and its supplies that comfort a mother


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

lmao at all the prego chicks on this site!!! hahaha. i love it. too cute. baby showers are for sure the coolest  ohhhh- diaper genies are icky fyi... but yeah. ugh. hurry up with that baby already!!! i mean not too quick but yeah. about 2 months quick  U KNOW!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Oh those are exiting times. Ahh the packing of the bag... There is something about that bag and its supplies that comfort a mother





beccaboo said:


> lmao at all the prego chicks on this site!!! hahaha. i love it. too cute. baby showers are for sure the coolest  ohhhh- diaper genies are icky fyi... but yeah. ugh. hurry up with that baby already!!! i mean not too quick but yeah. about 2 months quick  U KNOW!!!


Any suggestions on what to pack for the hospital? For the diaper bag I have 2 onesies, 2 gowns with hats, socks, diapers, diaper cream, lotion, changing pad, wipes, a few receiving blankets, wet wipes, petroleum jelly... what am I missing??

And Becca... I will be posting my notice to vacate around the middle of April. hehe


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

for some reason I always feel uncomfortable at baby showers.. maybe its because I dont like being the center of attention lol.. But I love all the free stuff lol..

Hurry up and have that baby so we can see pics!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> for some reason I always feel uncomfortable at baby showers.. maybe its because I dont like being the center of attention lol.. But I love all the free stuff lol..
> 
> Hurry up and have that baby so we can see pics!


hehe honestly the whole time I was thinking "I can't believe this is for me" :rofl: And "OMG.... I have a car seat now... OMG.... I'm having a baby.... OMG!!!! " LOL Now I'm sitting in our tiny apartment and it's filled with all this baby stuff!!! haha I have no idea where we are going to put everything. We are moving either shortly before or after the baby is born so I can pretty much leave everything in the box... But there is stuff all over!! It's very exciting ... and at the same time.... AHHHH!!!!! hehe


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

the "omg im having a baby" is really gonna hit when you start having contractions or it really hit me when they told me I didnt have time for another epidural lmao...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OMG!!! lol Don't tell me that China!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Megan are you going natural or getting an epidural?


----------



## Suga (Feb 13, 2010)

Bet your more excited than ever to have the baby now huh?  I still haven't had my baby shower yet, and I just made 9 months today . My husbands family is in the works of getting one set up. They are trying to make it a surprise, which I specifically told them not to lol. Just wish they hurry up so I can put my mind at ease knowing I have the stuff I need.



Chinadog said:


> the "omg im having a baby" is really gonna hit when you start having contractions or it really hit me when they told me I didnt have time for another epidural lmao...


Lol I do have to admit there are times I forget I am pregnant. It's only when I have false labor contractions or my belly gets in the way that I remember that I am pregnant.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> OMG!!! lol Don't tell me that China!!


lmao oooo yes! So not to scare you with a horror story lol because in the end there all horror stories adn there all worth it but.. They gave me an epidural to late she was already crowning and O...M...G... I was pushing even when I wasnt having a contraction.. it was the ring of fire maaan.. they kept telling me they didnt have time to administer it and I was kicking the foot pedal so hard and shaking I lost my foot holding and almost kicked the dr right in the face.. after that one nurse held one foot robert held the other... like I said.. I would have a million babies but I would never be prego again lmao.

what to take:

ipod if you have one, music can soothe I know it did me.
lots of change of clothes because your gonna bleed like somebody massacred your insides bring your own pads to and double them because there "pads" are like boats adn you will waddle. bring at least two outfits because the hospital will take pics of the baby and you will get copies. And listen to this trick because its awesome! Take a newborn baby diaper cut it in half and put them in your bra they hold and can soak up the leakage without damping and ruining your shirt because diapers were made to contain liquid.. nice huh? ! Pads wont work in your bra cuz if you cut it in half all the crap comes out. so seriously USE DIAPERS for the leaks..


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Megan are you going natural or getting an epidural?


Oh you bet I'm getting the epi! hahaha As soon as I get there!!



Chinadog said:


> lmao oooo yes! So not to scare you with a horror story lol because in the end there all horror stories adn there all worth it but.. They gave me an epidural to late she was already crowning and O...M...G... I was pushing even when I wasnt having a contraction.. it was the ring of fire maaan.. they kept telling me they didnt have time to administer it and I was kicking the foot pedal so hard and shaking I lost my foot holding and almost kicked the dr right in the face.. after that one nurse held one foot robert held the other... like I said.. I would have a million babies but I would never be prego again lmao.
> 
> what to take:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips! They better have a dang tv in the room where I'll be waiting before I deliver though!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh and I just gotta hulluva deal!!! I went to Target to get the bouncer I wanted. On my registry print off it said it was marked down to 6.75 regular price was 26.99. Well when they rang it up of course it rang up for 26... So I showed them my registry print off... and they called a manager. The manager got on the computer and looked at my registry. The item I registered for was CLEARLY the exact same item. There was a picture of it... the description matched.. the only problem was the item numbers were different. So the guy told me that it was a different item. I said "how can that be? I registered for it here in the store, it's only available in the store. I said the description matches" So he said "brb" He came back about 5 minutes later and said "well its not the same item, but I will give it to you for that price" WOOHOO!!! PERSISTENCE PAYS OFF!!! (I still know it was the same item!!) haha

This is it... it vibrates


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I love shopping for baby showers, I go crazy because theres so much cool stuff. Mike's cousin has twins who turned a year this fall. My mom and I spent like 3 hours shopping for bday gifts! I swear I got smarter playing with all the educational toys


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> the "omg im having a baby" is really gonna hit when you start having contractions or it really hit me when they told me I didnt have time for another epidural lmao...


omg i just died laughing.

megan are you really moving so close to the baby bein born??? omg i would go nuts. i mean movin just me and the dogs was so crazy stressful i dunno what i woulda done bein almost due or just after a baby was born. well the stress probly woulda sent me into labor!!! hahaha. well i hope you have lotsa peoples around to help n for u to boss around  that actually might feel pretty good doing... dang. i shoulda figured somethin like that out for me


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

road trip.
anyone else down?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Awesome, congrats. What's the difference between diaper genie I & II - they made a diaper genie II??


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

beccaboo said:


> omg i just died laughing.
> 
> megan are you really moving so close to the baby bein born??? omg i would go nuts. i mean movin just me and the dogs was so crazy stressful i dunno what i woulda done bein almost due or just after a baby was born. well the stress probly woulda sent me into labor!!! hahaha. well i hope you have lotsa peoples around to help n for u to boss around  that actually might feel pretty good doing... dang. i shoulda figured somethin like that out for me


I shouldn't have to lift a finger between Andrew, my dad and some of our friends. But we are really ready to get out of this place. Our lease is up at the end of May.. but we may have found a good place. So if it works out for us we are going to try to get out sooner. We'll have to see.



Lex's Guardian said:


> Awesome, congrats. What's the difference between diaper genie I & II - they made a diaper genie II??


I don't know the different either! lol But thats what the box says!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I don't know the different either! lol But thats what the box says!


If it works, that's the difference. My mom had the original when it first came out for my kid brother. The thing was useless & made baby diaper sausage links


----------

